# Me and my chopper!



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

There was some discussion about our youth and the '70's in particular some time ago. Look what my mum found circa 1975!

Look at the turnups on those flares! And a tank top and some kind of sandals with socks on my feet







and look at my hair









Dig the chopper though. Red "T" Bar gear shift, white tyres the big bull horn handlebars







Aparently they are coming back!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

try again


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Memories,


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Happiest days of my life.....


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Hi pgtips, great photo. Original Choppers are very collectable, good ones in rarer forms are up to Â£1000.

I see you had plenty of "growing room" in those flares.

My parents wouldn't get me a Chopper ("too dangerous") so I had to make do with a Tomahawk. I'm still a bit sore about it


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

my brother had a standard red chopper as well and my kid brother (4 years younger) had a red tomahawk followed by a "Grifter" remember them? Raleigh's 1st attempt to enter the fledgling bmx market, far too heavy.

That chopper was backwards and forwards to my dad's mates to be welded up because we'd give it so much stic doing jumps etc (trying to be Evil Kenevil) the think part of the frame under the seat kept breaking!


----------

